

Sell Simply: where you’re one tweet away from selling. - jonmacdonald
http://siliconflorist.com/2010/10/21/shop-smart-shop-s-mart-sell-simply-twitter-tweet-selling-buying/

======
thetylerhayes
OK. I'm impressed.

